# messenger 8.0 - désactiver la caméra



## anonyman (31 Janvier 2011)

bonjour,
j'aimerai savoir comment je dois faire pour desactive a cam sur msn merci


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'internet, de logiciel de messagerie instantanée. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------

